# Nipple Cream before the birth, Yay or Nay?



## b_light (Jan 10, 2006)

I am 36 weeks pregnant and I've heard that using nipple cream in the last few weeks can be beneficial. What do you think, what have you done (or wish you'd done)?

Are there any potential downfalls to starting it early?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ArtistMama (Sep 19, 2006)

Oooohhh...if I could go back.

I'd have used Lansinoh _a lot_ in preparation. In retrospect, with my terrible skin, I was already getting signs of a nipple crack before dd was born. If I had acted on it before hand, dd might not have done so much damage at the rough start.

My vote is, try it! Be careful, though...Lansinoh stains. I used breast pads whenever I used it to protect my clothing.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

I didn't do it, but it can't hurt. However, it never stained for me.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't see how it would help. Seems like a waste of time to me.

-Angela


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

If your baby learns a proper latch, you won't even need to use nip cream at all. I wouldn't prep for it...I got all kinds of suggestions, but just ignored them and dealt with things when ds was born. But hey, the nip stimulation might help you go into labor....LOL!


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

My friend just did this, and did not do it with her first child.... She said it went MUCH easier this time, and did not hurt as much. I'd recommend it.

Lansinoh makes marks on my bra, but they wash away with no special treatment.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Wearing breatheable shirts/bras, preferrably going braless, and NO SOAP on the nips helped me a lot with my 2nd. I tried using lanolin with my 1st and it made my nipples even more sensitive and it just made my skin take longer to get used to the wear and tear of nursing a baby. Don't fuss over your skin TOO much, kwim?


----------



## geek_the_girl (Apr 12, 2006)

It couldnt hurt..Ive heard the same thing. I say give it a try.


----------



## merry milk maker (Sep 28, 2006)

I wouldn't do it... I've heard that anything you use on your breasts (especially in the last few weeks) goes into your breast milk. If you make sure your baby is latching on right, you should not have sore nipples at all (so says the LLL book)... I didn't have sore nipples. Whenever he latched on wrong I took him off and started over again (we had quite a long learning experience). The only thing that hurt me was engorgement and Lanisoh(sp?) isn't gonna help that. Well, congrats and good luck!


----------



## kimmomy2dom (Mar 7, 2006)

I probably wouldn't bother, but if you want to try it could be worth a shot.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merry milk maker* 
I wouldn't do it... I've heard that anything you use on your breasts (especially in the last few weeks) goes into your breast milk. If you make sure your baby is latching on right, you should not have sore nipples at all (so says the LLL book)...


The bit about things going in your milk makes no physical sense at all. Sorry.

It is often said that a correct latch will not hurt, but that's just not the case for many women.

-Angela


----------



## ArtistMama (Sep 19, 2006)

A correct latch may not hurt, but not every baby is born a pro.

Next time I'm gonna be prepared...unless dd isn't weaned by then and then I guess I'll be prepared in a different way.


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree with Angela.... I don't see how using Lansinoh prior to birth would be harmful versus using it after birth. It was the ONLY cream allowed for me to EP while DD was in the NICU and it was a life saver.

I have recently had to start using it again, as my nipples have been a bit sore lately. Yes, DD has a good latch, and I've pumped since day one.....


----------

